# The Big One Analysis: February 13th, 2014 Storm Observations



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2014)

Since the Speculation thread has gone off the rails, any meaningful posts about the storm should go here. This includes Maps, Model Analysis etc.. Any other posts should go in the other thread.

*No posts like:*

-How much for x ski area?

-Chill out lstone!

-I'm going from Nowhereville NY to Sugartits ME, when should I leave?

-I'll be pissed if Stowe doesn't get 18+

-If we mix with rain, I'll kill someone!

-When does it start?

-Screw everyone! My ski area is more important than yours!

uke:


Thank You. Now lets hold a sane discussion


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2014)

BOX going gung-ho! Look at the spot 18-24's near the Berks.


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

This might be my one day this year I get reprieve. Never been to Berkshire east ... Thinking Friday anyone else going?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> This might be my one day this year I get reprieve. Never been to Berkshire east ... Thinking Friday anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Sweet.  I may go to Pats.  Do you think the roads will be ok?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2014)

You guys kill me:smile:

Smarta$$es


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> This might be my one day this year I get reprieve. Never been to Berkshire east ... Thinking Friday anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



New BOGOs from MSC for Berkshire East.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Since the Speculation thread has gone off the rails, any meaningful posts about the storm should go here. This includes Maps, Model Analysis etc.. Any other posts should go in the other thread.
> 
> *No posts like:*
> 
> ...



I love Sugartits!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> This might be my one day this year I get reprieve. Never been to Berkshire east ... Thinking Friday anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



I'll be there!   Message me I'll show you around.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

Will do. Cool!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'll be there!   Message me I'll show you around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I'll pm you tomorrow with pland. Not going to stay too late as its v day but thinking open to maybe 1. 

Bringing the powder skis!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 12, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> BOX going gung-ho! Look at the spot 18-24's near the Berks.
> 
> View attachment 11101



Berks are getting crushed!  All models seem to agree.   It's now a matter of how much precipitation this storm can throw out here and how high our ratios will be.  Potential for backend snow is huge too.  Maybe the best storm for us since October 2011.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'll be there!   Message me I'll show you around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I read this as "massage me", and I'll show you around. Man, could I go for a massage right now. Eight days of skiing in a row, and I'm now sick to boot. Looks like I'll have to settle for leftovers on Saturday. I'm back to work for some R&R today. I should've held down the barf I had this morning and saved it for when madame president was nearby, might have bought me Friday off. They never believe I'm really sick when it snows, the boy who cried wolf. Have fun all that can get after it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 13, 2014)

> i read this as "massage me", and i'll show you around. Man, could i go for a massage right now.



lol


----------



## sf77 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a few maps that The Weather Channel was showing earlier. You can see that that since the warm air is going to be working in on this system, the snowfall totals decrease pretty rapidly as you get closer to the shore. However, most of Massachusetts, Vermont, and New Hampshire are going to get a big dumping of snow!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Death band forming over Long Island and making a beeline due north towards the Greens/Berks.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2014)

Whoa that other thread did get all crazy like. Amazing what 12 hrs can do to a thread...


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2014)

Should there be a separate thread for real-time reports?  In any case the snow is starting but light near Nashua.  Guessing we will get a decent amount before a changeover, will make for a good workout with the shovel.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Light snow is falling here.  Pretty solid coating all ready!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2014)

hammer said:


> Should there be a separate thread for real-time reports?  In any case the snow is starting but light near Nashua.  Guessing we will get a decent amount before a changeover, will make for a good workout with the shovel.



I'll just change the title of the thread......seems simple enough.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 13, 2014)

Lehigh co. Pa. 8:05 Am  300ft visibility, Heavy ,Heavy,  Heavy, Snow  20-30MPH wind . will be tough to put a number on snowfall.
 Local channel says may change South of Valley but slight chance of some sleet mix before all snow again.
Looks like sweet spot for snowfall.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

The radar looks like some 1-2" per hour snow across Long Island and even heavier south. Can't wait to see the results of this tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## abc (Feb 13, 2014)

big flakes flying around in the city. lots of it too. can't tell how many inches but by the time it's done, it'll a quite a bit (minus whatever got washed away when it change to rain, that is)


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Whoa that other thread did get all crazy like. Amazing what 12 hrs can do to a thread...



True!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

Love it, boss called at 7am saying she was going into the office because "there was no snow". An hour later she calls and says don't go in because of the snow and Providence is a parking lot. I'm considering sending her a "Radar for Dummies" video from Youtube, third time she has done this. Worst case....ski the rest of the winter, file for unemployment, and enjoy the summer off until school starts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

Eating at DD NOW then driving to Mountain Creek about 3 inches down in Mid Hudson Valley of NY. Love these threads.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Very heavy snow falling in mid Westchester county over an inch an hour for sure. Can't wait Tull thus band hits the Greens!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'll pm you tomorrow with pland. Not going to stay too late as its v day but thinking open to maybe 1.
> 
> Bringing the powder skis!
> 
> -nick



Let the crank calling start!

Coming down pretty good here. Not really supposed to take off until around noon.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2014)

Still somewhat lite snow here in Southern NH (at work in Merrimack) at this moment.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Let the crank calling start!
> 
> Coming down pretty good here. Not really supposed to take off until around noon.



Frig! I thought that went via PM. haha. # deleted


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2014)

sf77 said:


> Here's a few maps that The Weather Channel was showing earlier.
> 
> View attachment 11113



That map is horrendous (beyond the phoney storm name).  It's 9:45am here, snow wont end until late tonight, and they're already only an inch away from busting low.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2014)

I paid a little more attention and have over an inch in the past 30 minutes


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2014)

It's snowing at rates of 3" to 6" per hour in parts of Long Island right now according to NWS.



> AS OF 9 AM...A BAND OF VERY HEAVY SNOW WITH SNOWFALL RATES OF 3 TO
> 6 INCHES PER HOUR HAS OVERSPREAD COASTAL PORTIONS OF THE
> REGION...COLLOCATED WITH AN INTENSE FRONTOGENETIC BAND LIFTING
> NORTH FROM CENTRAL NJ AND OFF THE OCEAN. REPORTS OF 3 TO 4 INCHES
> IN 30 MINUTES HAVE BEEN COMING INTO THE OFFICE UNDER THIS BAND.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 13, 2014)

The Weather Channel has become unwatchable. Thanks to threads like these I can get my weather fix elsewhere. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> This might be my one day this year I get reprieve. Never been to Berkshire east ... Thinking Friday anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



sunday river or saddleback, friday


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Too bad we can't forecast months in advance. The AZ summit at the Loaf woul dhave been off the hook this weekend. 

This storm will open up almost everything, if not everything, across the northeast. going to be a february to remember.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

Absolutely dumping in Brooklyn.   Winter wonderland!  7" in Central Park at 9 a.m. and giant flakes coming down.  Love it!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in central MA and probably only 1 - 2" on the ground so far.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

About 2" here right now and really starting to pick up. The heavy bands are finally making their way up and at the coast now. Rain/Snow line still looks 30-40 miles south of Block Island but pushing up the Cape, interesting set up. The temp has dropped here this morning from 31* down to 28*.


----------



## lerops (Feb 13, 2014)

About 6 inches around NY/CT border close to Merritt. Coming down really hard.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

piling up pretty fast here in S CT.. looks like 6 inches* or so since the start of the snow fall




*not a scientific measurement


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

72 hour probabilities for 24" or more...western ME looking good..


----------



## flightschool (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Benedict or anyone else with knowledge - Do you think the snow will be light and powdery in Central VT?  Will it stay cold enough.  I'm not sure heavy wet snow is what I want.


----------



## skifree (Feb 13, 2014)

puking snow in south east ct


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got back from my daughter's dentist appointment in Lowell.  Roads were clear on the drive down but are starting to get snow-covered now.  At first I thought the schools were too quick to close instead of go with early release but I'm thinking closing was a good move.

So glad I can do work from home.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Hey Benedict or anyone else with knowledge - Do you think the snow will be light and powdery in Central VT?  Will it stay cold enough.  I'm not sure heavy wet snow is what I want.



Central VT should have decent snow densities, not cold smoke but not cement either.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

For people that want snow on Friday that hasn't been tracked out all or part of today, check out this timing map. Further N and E you go the later it starts. For those of us that love first tracks, untouched, and deep, Western ME is the place to be tomorrow AM.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

What's the temp today up in VT? 

Accuweather says Londonderry is expecting (just today, not including tomorrow morning) .67 inches of precip which is equaling 6.5" of snow. 

So that's roughly ... 10 to 1 .


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

So I'm really not able to drive all that far. Tomorrow is V-day and I'm planning on getting somewhere first thing in the AM. 

Will Magic be worth an additional 40 minute drive compared to Berkshire East? I've never skied Berkshire and only hit Magic once so I'm not sure how to compare them.


----------



## sf77 (Feb 13, 2014)

On the current radar, you can see that heavy snow area right around the rain/mix line. Around New York City, Northern New Jersey, and Southern CT and RI is where it is snowing the hardest currently. You can already see that warm air working it's way up to turn the snow over to rain on the Cape and in Southern New Jersey. As for CT, you can see that the highest amounts will be in the northwestern corner. In Western CT, where I am now, the snow if falling very heard and there's about 4" on the ground.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> So I'm really not able to drive all that far. Tomorrow is V-day and I'm planning on getting somewhere first thing in the AM.
> 
> Will Magic be worth an additional 40 minute drive compared to Berkshire East? I've never skied Berkshire and only hit Magic once so I'm not sure how to compare them.



I don't think it would be worth it. They have a decent amount more vert at magic, but also less acreage. Berkshire looks like it will get more snow too. I've never been to either mountain though, just speculating based on mountian stats.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Magic is great. I'm just trying to limit my drive home. 

I think they are both in the bullseye according to the map. So VT and ME should be the top choices.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> Magic is great. I'm just trying to limit my drive home.
> 
> I think they are both in the bullseye according to the map. So VT and ME should be the top choices.



Looking at some new data pointing towards a MONSTER dump in Northern VT. Keeping a close eye on this...


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd stick with BEast.  Every powder hound in Southern VT will be at Magic.  At BEast you'll have some locals, but I kind of doubt it will be a big scene.  Plus, in another thread you were gonna meet with someone who can show you where and what.  Lots of good natural trails, lots of marked glades.  Take a right off the summit lift, another right, and drop that cliff!


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm really torn myself... thinking Catamount tomorrow for cheap lift tickets and two hour drive.  But the extra hour or so for the much better skiing at BEast....

One thing is that BEast will have night skiing tonight until 9.  Doesn't really matter much for woods, but might effect your shot at hero snow under the lift in the a.m.

I'm wondering what the roads will look like tomorrow morning at 5 a.m. vs 6:30 a.m. heading north out of NYC.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah, that's what I"m thinking also, I'd like to hook up with someone there.

If you go let me know so we can hook up as well. 

I won't stay taht long, I'll probably leave around 1-ish. It is V-day after all. I just want a few good hours of powder in the morning


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> Magic is great. I'm just trying to limit my drive home.
> 
> I think they are both in the bullseye according to the map. So VT and ME should be the top choices.



I've only been there once, but Berkshire East has some nice terrain. I'd go there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

Skiing Wachusett tonight. Have to work tomorrow.


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2014)

I work in Plymouth NH and the snow is falling but radar is not showing it yet.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Skiing Wachusett tonight. Have to work tomorrow.


Will you get there before they groom it out? 

Unfortunately I will have to wait until the weekend. Looking to head to Whaleback, hoping all trails will be open.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

The more inward track and wrap around from this storm looks like it could crush Vermont tomorrow morning.


----------



## skifree (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> So I'm really not able to drive all that far. Tomorrow is V-day and I'm planning on getting somewhere first thing in the AM.
> 
> Will Magic be worth an additional 40 minute drive compared to Berkshire East? I've never skied Berkshire and only hit Magic once so I'm not sure how to compare them.



only "HIT" magic once. lol


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

har har.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2014)

Long Island already has over a foot... on top of a frozen foot we had last week. People are starting to freak out down here:lol:


----------



## soposkier (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> yeah, that's what I"m thinking also, I'd like to hook up with someone there.
> 
> If you go let me know so we can hook up as well.
> 
> I won't stay taht long, I'll probably leave around 1-ish. It is V-day after all. I just want a few good hours of powder in the morning



Hm all this Berkshire East talk has me interested.  In the same boat as you, although probably skiing until 2-2:30.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Hm all this Berkshire East talk has me interested.  In the same boat as you, although probably skiing until 2-2:30.



This is my problem as well. Would have to be back in Providence by 4pm so only 4.5 hours of skiing for me. Wish they would open earlier than 9.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2014)

The snow just keeps piling up. Just about 9 inches on the ground by me. Looks like a pretty large area of dry slotting working its way up the Jersey coast.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 13, 2014)

only a dusting here so far at Whaleback. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

It's still early @soxfan2. It just started here maybe 2 hours ago, it's probably just getting started up in Maine.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

Would love to hear from some folks on the western edge of the storm / Catskills.  Dumping as expected?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

soxfan2 said:


> only a dusting here so far at Whaleback. I'm going to cry.



It has barely reached into Southern VT and NH so far. patience


----------



## flightschool (Feb 13, 2014)

some more updates on this Northern VT situation please! - does anyone have links ?


----------



## sf77 (Feb 13, 2014)

Around Danbury, CT (western side of state) about 6-7" on the ground and snowing harder by than ever! About 1-2" per hour now. Unfortunately, it will change over to rain here tonight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

At Mountain Creek in Vernon NJ now snowing about 2 inches an hour hevan.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Would love to hear from some folks on the western edge of the storm / Catskills.  Dumping as expected?



I live by 65 miles away from the Catskills by Mohonk hiking and we had 3 inches when I left to go to Mountain Creek snowing a lot now.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty said:


> At Mountain Creek in Vernon NJ now snowing about 2 inches an hour hevan.



I'm about 30 miles south of creek and slightly west ... Tough to get a good measure but we must be approaching a foot at this point coming down as hard as it has all morning.


----------



## skifree (Feb 13, 2014)

mixing on south east ct shore


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 13, 2014)

Coming in hot here in CT Derby ghetto area, bossman made me stay home and work, no day off, sucks. My jeep is getting dumped on!!  Had to park in a lot, parking restrictions in affect here.


----------



## lerops (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty said:


> At Mountain Creek in Vernon NJ now snowing about 2 inches an hour hevan.



Is it crowded?


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

how bad are the lifts/lines at Smuggs? Anyone w/ experience?


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2014)

clear sky with warm temps at 30F here at jay peak base


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 13, 2014)

8-12 here in Piscataway already. Switched over to sleet though.


----------



## ski220 (Feb 13, 2014)

Heavy snow has stopped now.  Probably 12"-15"  12:15pm  2/13/14

Stamford.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Abominable said:


> I'm really torn myself... thinking Catamount tomorrow for cheap lift tickets and two hour drive.  But the extra hour or so for the much better skiing at BEast....
> 
> One thing is that BEast will have night skiing tonight until 9.  Doesn't really matter much for woods, but might effect your shot at hero snow under the lift in the a.m.
> 
> I'm wondering what the roads will look like tomorrow morning at 5 a.m. vs 6:30 a.m. heading north out of NYC.



Beast no night skiing tonight.  Mountain is closing at 4:30.  Looks like they are bringing numbers down for here and up for vermont.  Woodford which is 25 miles from here is looking at 20 where we may only get 12. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Abominable said:


> I'd stick with BEast.  Every powder hound in Southern VT will be at Magic.  At BEast you'll have some locals, but I kind of doubt it will be a big scene.  Plus, in another thread you were gonna meet with someone who can show you where and what.  Lots of good natural trails, lots of marked glades.  Take a right off the summit lift, another right, and drop that cliff!



I love magic mountain but who else loves magic?  TGR east coast roll call. It will be mad house up there tomorrow.  Fun day none the less I'm sure!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

Just started to lightly snow here in the NEK, that's probably all we'll get :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

Dumping hard now out here in Metrowest.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Heavy bands starting to plow north into vermont! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sf77 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just measured (not official) here in Danbury, CT. 8-9" and still snowing hard. Going to change to freezing rain soon though....


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 13, 2014)

It's been raining here on the Jersey Shore for hours. We got a couple of inches of slushy snow overnight and now it's like it never fell. Guess it makes it easier for me to get out early tomorrow but it's damn dreary to look at.  

Glad this thread is here to keep me motivated knowing that "real winter" is still happening up north where it matters! 

I can't stand living here...Yuck.


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2014)

Monster flakes in Boston right now.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Tgr at magic tomorrow? Maybe I can be the infamous greg@alpinezone 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Much lighter precioTurning to freezing  rain  here but a solid foot on the ground. With more snow to come later. Quite the storm. Can't wait until I get up north this weekend


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Much lighter precioTurning to freezing  rain  here but a solid foot on the ground. With more snow to come later. Quite the storm. Can't wait until I get up north this weekend



How far north do we think the rain line will go?  Certainly not to any of our high peaks (2k ft) in the Berkshires?

You're writing from the Hudson Valley and not VT, I'm assuming.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

i can't decide. beast. magic. beast. magic. beast. magic

is anyone going ot Magic tomorrow? I'd definitely rather ski with someone than magicalone. 

Also: my wife and kids rae now sick. Wihch sucks because if that is still the case tomorrow morning I may be here making chicken soup instead on what could be the best day in some time.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> ...magicalone...  rae ... Wihch...



Catching a little of the Scotty I see :grin:


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

typing too fast. the snow has me all excited and antsy


----------



## soposkier (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> i can't decide. beast. magic. beast. magic. beast. magic
> 
> is anyone going ot Magic tomorrow? I'd definitely rather ski with someone than magicalone.
> 
> Also: my wife and kids rae now sick. Wihch sucks because if that is still the case tomorrow morning I may be here making chicken soup instead on what could be the best day in some time.



I will be at one of those two places, also going solo.  Have never been to berkshire east but it being a little closer is tempting. Magic should be amazing tomorrow though. Goddamn valentines day.......


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

lerops said:


> Is it crowded?



Mountain Creek not crowds some people ski right on chair on right old Vernon and Granite peaks. It is awesome midweek snowy day. Last time I was here was 20002.greatest conditions ever here now probably a foot. Only 45 miles from home got here in an hour on route 94 open to 9 tonight. Come it like Mountain Creek Utah but I in NJ or am I lol.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 13, 2014)

Same here, little bit less,



> Heavy snow has stopped now. Probably 12"-15" 12:15pm 2/13/14
> 
> Stamford.


Just shoveled the truck out, a solid 10 inches on top of the old 3 inches, starting to rain now.

Just saying, I geared up in full snow mode, goggles and all, face warmer, check. It was snowing hard when I went out, it really comes down to what you are wearing if you hate or love snow.  I hate when people introduce friends to the Winter outdoors without gear, it makes for a miserable time. Fired up a joint  and headed out to shovel, with proper gear and loved it!!! I I Actually sat in the blizzard bank from the plow and reflected.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

Still dumping, the wind is picking up, and there are already trees down on my road. At about 5" here, went to heavy rain for about an hour before going back to snow.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 13, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Goddamn valentines day.......



Ah..to be single  This is my second V-Day on the slopes...


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Snowing hard here.  6 inches on the ground maybe...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

snow has stopped, wind picking in S CT.  i'm told a 2nd round of snow comes in a few hours.  

time to clear the driveway


----------



## j law (Feb 13, 2014)

F'ing valentines day!!!  Any speculation on next week?  Or is it time for a new thread...



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

#$^%ing White Mountains and their snow shadow. :angry:


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> #$^%ing White Mountains and their snow shadow. :angry:




What did I Miss ?? White's stealing all the snow ?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

Not all of it. It is pretty typical for the White Mtns to shadow the NEK and NNW NH during the 1st half of Nor-Easters. We should still do very well in the second half. If it wasn't for the Whites, the NEK would probably be looking at over a foot


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2014)

snow started falling a few minutes ago here @ jay peak


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

Wait...what!!!! #snow!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 13, 2014)

j law said:


> F'ing valentines day!!!  Any speculation on next week?  Or is it time for a new thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Next Week? How about Saturday and Sunday.......Suprise clipper


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 13, 2014)

Snow stopped here in NW NJ.  Just over a foot, with no ice or sleet.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

blew the driveway, wind carried the snow twice as far as usual.


this has been shared before, 
http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Wait...what!!!! #snow!  View attachment 11127




That's beautiful!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Very impressive storm, definitely colder than expected in the Boston area.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2014)

Near Nashua, just brushed 6-8" of somewhat fluffy snow off of the camper and cars in the driveway.  Still coming down somewhat.  Any reports from further north?


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone up for Berkshire East tomorrow?


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm hoping. Everyone in my house isnsick and I may be carting to the Dr tomorrow instead. I hope not.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Wait...what!!!! #snow!  View attachment 11127



told you


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 13, 2014)

flakes the size of my thumb up here at Whaleback. Coming down really fast now. Accuweather just upped our total predicted amount to 12-18 inches. Bring it!


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> Anyone up for Berkshire East tomorrow?



Dammit, they just released us from work, and I've been dicking around in this thread all day and actually have an hour's worth of work to do before I can get out of here.  I could've hit this little window of weather and been up in Charlemont by 8 pm....

That's what I get for being a total slacker.  I'll keep an eye on the weather and might try to join you guys regardless.  Otherwise, keep an eye out for me at Catamount tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems to be wrapping up here. 8-10 but maybe a little more overnight?


----------



## Judder (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, I hope there's a second round to this.  We struck out so far in Southern VT at 1-2 inches.  Flurries all day, then a couple hours of heavy snow, now dry.  Weird...  

I'm banking on some serious upslope friday into sat.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm wrapped up here too. switch to sleet. we had probably 10" down before it turned.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 13, 2014)

headed to Smuggs late tonight, 18-24 forecasted. Little sleep but tomorrow is going to be good.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 13, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'm wrapped up here too. switch to sleet. we had probably 10" down before it turned.



Think again....more coming , another Low formed in Virginia, Call is for another  4-8'' more where I'm at.
11'' before it changed to sleet and fr rain on ground and snow blower malfunction!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m34yY-zFtw


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Once the dry slot hits the Northern MA border, it will halt its progress as the storm begins to catch up with the mid-level lows. The bands will begin to pivot in NNE. Where those bands set up and basically stall is where the winners will be. I'll be making my call of where to go soon based on this.

It may not be over in SNE, that ball of rain near DC associated with the surface low will track with it, bringing a second batch of precip to dryslotted areas.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks BB for all your contributions.  What's the timing here?  We thinking roads clear at six a.m.?  Five a.m.?  Talking about NYC to points north.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> headed to Smuggs late tonight, 18-24 forecasted. Little sleep but tomorrow is going to be good.


would love to read a trip report when you are back (seriously)


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 13, 2014)

http://epawablogs.com/weather-alert-maps/


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2014)

On the ground at Sunday River...

Got here about 1PM, skied until they wouldn't let me on the lift anymore. The last 45 mins - hour the intensity really started picking up.

When I got back to the condo, there was about 2" on the car, and the snow was coming down heavy enough that I could barely make out the mountain from the condo (slopeside)...

Most of what falls will be untracked from today's skiers, as A: The intensity started to ramp up so late in the day, and B: The mountain was not busy this afternoon. I had several runs where I didn't see another soul until I got back to the lift.

TR coming after a trek to the phoenix for a beer or two and some food.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2014)

Charlie Lopresti (Weather guy for WGME 13 in Portland, ME) just said that the snow bands coming into the mountains right now are of an intensity that he hasn't seen since last year. (the weekend of the Summit @ Sugarloaf)... That makes me happy.


-w


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Thanks BB for all your contributions.  What's the timing here?  We thinking roads clear at six a.m.?  Five a.m.?  Talking about NYC to points north.



Hmmm tough one. I don't really know what's going on for NYC on north. I'm sure BG would know. My two cents are that roads will not be clear from Albany on north until after 10am Friday.

ETA: Roads to Catamount are going to be very tricky as well. Berks are going to get smoked tonight into the AM there.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Hmmm tough one. I don't really know what's going on for NYC on north. I'm sure BG would know. My two cents are that roads will not be clear from Albany on north until after 10am Friday.
> 
> ETA: Roads to Catamount are going to be very tricky as well. Berks are going to get smoked tonight into the AM there.



Whoops, I think I got my BG and BB confused, as to who lives where.  Thanks regardless, and we'll just have to see how it goes!  The ski vehicle is adequate, just might be a slow trip.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

We got about 7 inches in round one I'm hoping we get around that for round 2.  Fingers crossed on 12 inches total.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Low is going bonkers off the Jersey shore. Already down to 988mb and rapidly deepening. As a result thunderstorms are exploding just off or on the coast and moving due north. Thundersnow en route.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 13, 2014)

Local mets in Albany calling for another 8"-12" tonight on top of 7" that fell today. Berks will be wild tomorrow. Family on the edge of the Berks, about 20 minutes from Jiminy reporting 12" with another 12" forecasted to fall through the night. Fluffy stuff too.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Leaning towards Berkshire East right now. They are about to get nuked


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 13, 2014)

1 in in lincoln nh....what the hell


----------



## flightschool (Feb 13, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> 1 in in lincoln nh....what the hell



I've been checking the radar religiously for northern/central VT.  They are getting robbed.  Almost no snow.  Radar over loon looked way better, sad to hear they are doing so poorly.  This storm has taken a nasty vertical movement...Maine and Berkshires are the places to be tomorrow


----------



## skifree (Feb 13, 2014)

Still hitting mt snow.  I should f headed north in the sucker hole.  O well.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

flightschool said:


> I've been checking the radar religiously for northern/central VT.  They are getting robbed.  Almost no snow.  Radar over loon looked way better, sad to hear they are doing so poorly.  This storm has taken a nasty vertical movement...Maine and Berkshires are the places to be tomorrow



Nope, storm has barely started up there, plus the radar sucks up there. The beam doesn't pick up precip on the eastern slopes of the mountains.

Friend says its dumping 1-2 inches per hour at Stowe right now. Radar can't pick it up, this happens every nor'easter.


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking good for whaleback! I bet we have 7+ and the second band should hit overnight....my husband shoveled the driveway, went down to the basement to spin, came up an hour later and shoveled 4 more inches of snow!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone in southern VT?  Is it light snow or wet snow?  Here in CT it was powdery but then with a switchover, it got heavier with a crust.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Low is going bonkers off the Jersey shore. Already down to 988mb and rapidly deepening. As a result thunderstorms are exploding just off or on the coast and moving due north. Thundersnow en route.



Mods: How do I "Like" this post?

Thanks,

-w


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 13, 2014)

Sleet with thunder and lightning, now turned back to snow.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Nope, storm has barely started up there, plus the radar sucks up there. The beam doesn't pick up precip on the eastern slopes of the mountains.
> 
> Friend says its dumping 1-2 inches per hour at Stowe right now. Radar can't pick it up, this happens every nor'easter.



Thanks for the correction - but maybe that is now and when I posted it was different for most of the day.

Just found out the snow is suppose to really pickup around midnight in VT.  :-D


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Leaning towards Berkshire East right now. They are about to get nuked



I hope they get nuked! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 13, 2014)

It's raining here on the Jersey Shore. Glad to be going where it's snowing! Concerned about the winds tomorrow. Saying 20-30mph winds. Yuck. Hope it's not that bad.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Thunder and lightning with sleet in Westchester with dropping temo. Should turn over soon. Love the energy of this system. Wondering who's gonna get to 2 feet first.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Thundersnow here also. 

 So stressed. Everyone in ny house is sick and I'm stuck tomorrow. Noooooo. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Round 2 looks great on the radar!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pounding sleep here.  Hopefully someone around here is staying all snow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Pounding sleep here.  Hopefully someone around here is staying all snow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Sleet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2014)

I know Gunstock had 7 inches of fluffy snow on the ground at 5pm today but they've had some mix according to my weather apps.  Changing back to snow by 3am.  Going to be some interesting conditions when I get there in the morning.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Just found out the snow is suppose to really pickup around midnight in VT.  :-D



Well it better start doing something soon, the 1.5 inches we've gotten so far is way below the 6" minimum that I need to make hiking Burke in the morning worth it. HUGE dry slot over VT right now. 
Looks like a bunch of HEAVY precip in S NE.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

Another 4 inches of snow on my car since I got home last night around 7 pm about 65 miles away from the Catskills. I bet today will be beyond epic for Lucky ones. Not complaining I had some great snow this winter enough memories and winter isn't over yet.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2014)

West of Pats Peak we probably have 8-10ish inches total - 2 of which are heavy and wet that fell overnight - along with a period of sleet last night.  Hopefully areas west and north of us fared better.  This will be a good base-builder for sure.  We will need it. Temps next week are not snow-preservation friendly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

Now I understand why people who live in the mountains drive trucks high clearance. Snow tires don't help when snow is high on curve road that has plows driving but mot clearing snow.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 14, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well it better start doing something soon, the 1.5 inches we've gotten so far is way below the 6" minimum that I need to make hiking Burke in the morning worth it. HUGE dry slot over VT right now.
> Looks like a bunch of HEAVY precip in S NE.



Give us an update this morning please


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow.  Holy typo.  Maybe I should have gone to Pats last night?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Feb 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> West of Pats Peak we probably have 8-10ish inches total - 2 of which are heavy and wet that fell overnight - along with a period of sleet last night.  Hopefully areas west and north of us fared better.  This will be a good base-builder for sure.  We will need it. Temps next week are not snow-preservation friendly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Like the areas of Crotched and Whale back? How much more can I twist that arm of yours? Lol


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 14, 2014)

I would say a total of 6" in lincoln nh. Not very psyched right now


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> I would say a total of 6" in lincoln nh. Not very psyched right now



Go to the Catskills or Berkshires if possible we got over 20 inches since yesterday no joke.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2014)

Tin said:


> Like the areas of Crotched and Whale back? How much more can I twist that arm of yours? Lol



Just don't twist the right one, please!  That shoulder still hurts!

We are sticking to Pats.  I will try to get the family out the door ASAP in the morning to get some skiing in before the masses arrive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 14, 2014)

Sugarbush apparently has over a foot while Stowe is sitting around 7 inches. The difference? Flake size


----------



## WJenness (Feb 14, 2014)

SundayRiver checking in (from twitter.com/sundayriver):



Still snowing too.


----------



## Tin (Feb 14, 2014)

Magic, Mountain Snow, and Stratton look like the winners. Quechee reporting 22". The Crotch is reporting 8-10' snow drifts. Anyone know how The Whale made out?


----------



## flightschool (Feb 14, 2014)

Weird that Sunday got 10" more than Loon...


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2014)

Whaleback FB page say they got close to 18"
I have my sights on hitting Jawbone on Sunday AM! Anyone else going?


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 14, 2014)

We got 18 inches at my house in Enfield, I live about 10 minutes from Whaleback, I work there and am heading in between 9:30 and 10:00. They ALWAYS get more than me, so we probably got close to 2 feet.


----------



## Tin (Feb 14, 2014)

See you tomorrow!


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2014)

soxfan2 said:


> We got 18 inches at my house in Enfield, I live about 10 minutes from Whaleback, I work there and am heading in between 9:30 and 10:00. They ALWAYS get more than me, so we probably got close to 2 feet.


:grin::grin:


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 14, 2014)

Magic got close to a foot and a half. Should be rocking there today. Can't wait to get up there once work is done for the week!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got 10ish here with about a 1 inch layer of sleet with another inch of wet snow on top. Snowing lightly right now and we're supposed to get another 3-6 Sat night.

I went to Wachusett last night. Couldn't get up earlier and have to work today. It was sleeting by the time I got there, it was skiing nice but had either been skied out or groomed. I stuck to the bumps on 10th for the most part and they were skiing pretty well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2014)

So at 5:00am I only had 4 inches of new on my deck. Not enough to bother skinning up Burke. I went back to bed. woke up at 6:30 to a white out. By 7am there was over 8" on the deck. I decided to get a quick run in at the Lyndon Outing Club (450' vert ski hill in town). I'm glad I did. I started skinning just before 8 and got to the top at about 8:15. There was over 10" of new snow at the top. I hit a couple of steep trails that hadn't been open or groomed yet this year so I had well over a foot of nice powder. I wish I wasn't swamped at work or I'd be at Burke this morning.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish everyone in my house wasn't sick. I was supposed to be getting my one real ski day today and probabl my only powder day of the year :grumble grumble:

Tomorrow it'll all be tracked out :/


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 14, 2014)

Nick said:


> I wish everyone in my house wasn't sick. I was supposed to be getting my one real ski day today and probabl my only powder day of the year :grumble grumble:
> 
> Tomorrow it'll all be tracked out :/



Oh? You don't think it will still be good tmrw? You crazy!


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

It'll be good tomorrow km sure. But there's nothing like the first day!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2014)

Nick said:


> I
> Tomorrow it'll all be tracked out :/


but still pretty good


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 14, 2014)

Man the best day on the snow, and I am stuck at work and have my inlaws flying in for my wife and son's birthday this weekend.  I swear I am going to cry... Maybe I can sneak out to nashoba tonight or tomorrow... Otherwise I am sitting high and dry


----------



## Euler (Feb 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Man the best day on the snow, and I am stuck at work and have my inlaws flying in for my wife and son's birthday this weekend.  I swear I am going to cry... Maybe I can sneak out to nashoba tonight or tomorrow... Otherwise I am sitting high and dry


Same story for me.  In laws visiting this weekend so I'm hanging out with the family.. It's part of what makes skiing so wonderful, though...the perfect day is so fleeting and ethereal that when everything finally DOES line up it's SOOO good!!


----------



## Tin (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't mind it being tracked up in spots. I'm less likely to smoke a log or stump and get hurt.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 14, 2014)

16+ inches in Claremont, NH.  Got 5 inches yesterday (11am-5pm), then it basically just shut off until midnight.  Woke up at 4am to let the dogs out and see if traveling to work was an option.  At that time we had another 7 inches.  It was puking snow.  Went back to bed at 5:00, woke up again at 7am and the area I cleared for the dogs had another 4 inches.  So basically from midnight to 7am it snowed out at about 2 inches an hour.  We probably picked up another inch or so during the next two hours while we cleared the driveway and backyard.  Generally Claremont and the Upper Valley and the area immediately on the river get shadowed, not this time though.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2014)

Ha, I worked a half day yesterday because I really was sick and I knew they wouldn't believe me. I found out they almost sent someone to follow me, to see if I headed to Greek Peak, trust, it's a beautiful thing. I wish I'd saved my barf for a manager's shoes.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 14, 2014)

Headed to Cannon tomorrow AM, hopefully no wind holds...supposed to have gusts up to 50mph.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

Hope lots of great trip reports coming from today to read soon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, I worked a half day yesterday because I really was sick and I knew they wouldn't believe me. I found out they almost sent someone to follow me, to see if I headed to Greek Peak, trust, it's a beautiful thing. I wish I'd saved my barf for a manager's shoes.



Haha, you've got a reputation.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 14, 2014)

Has to be over a foot and a half here at jay peak. Epic condition. This mt rocks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 14, 2014)

gladerider said:


> Has to be over a foot and a half here at jay peak. Epic condition. This mt rocks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Good! They are giving whaleback season pass holders 50% off for the rest of the season! Can't wait to go....


----------



## boofenstien (Feb 14, 2014)

4-6 Additional for S.VT tonight it looks too


----------



## Judder (Feb 14, 2014)

We picked up over a foot last night in the lowlands of Southern VT.  Heavy snow till about 10AM.  Total accumulation around 14 inches.

It was real weird only getting an inch or two yesterday - felt like we got skunked.  Sure enough the NOAA snowfall maps came through with their predicted 12-14.  

Now that the system is pulling out, bring on the upslope!!! Radar is looking good right now. I bet we see an additional few inches through tomorrow over the spine of the Greens.  

Wrapping up the work and heading to the mtns in a few hours!


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2014)

*Nothing like red for Valentine's day.  Gotta love this map.*

Haven't seen this much red on this map in a looooong time!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 14, 2014)

soxfan2 said:


> Good! They are giving whaleback season pass holders 50% off for the rest of the season! Can't wait to go....



Been dumping all day and it's still coming. Howling winds though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

So Sugarloaf posted this video:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2014)

soxfan2 said:


> Good! They are giving whaleback season pass holders 50% off for the rest of the season! Can't wait to go....



I think they must do this for most/all mountains.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> So Sugarloaf posted this video:



So awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 15, 2014)

i liked it, towards the end, floating on powder at the low angle, must of been coming in hot...


----------

